# Bessacar E765



## weldted

Hi All We bought New a 765 November 2003, Lots of Sealant where it should not be, Seal missing from Large Roof light, Sliding Drawers open on bends. Water pump wiring shorted out. Both front seats replaced Fabric coming adrift at seams, water content gauge u/s Twice!! On board Charger to noisy to run at night, wall between toilet and Wardrobe disintegrated. Engine temp goes down if heater used in cold weather Suppling Dealer has been very good but states yes that happens on Bessacars, Manufacturer (Swift) says return to Dealer, (80 Miles) nothing Major but £45000 van, is this what we have come to.


----------



## 89057

We have a 2003 Bessacarr 745.
Yes the charger is noisy on all these models, fortunately our charger is not near the sleeping area.
The seals on the roof lights were not fitted on ours either ( this is standard practice as extra ventilation according to the dealers).
As for the other faults, they are definitely not what you would expect from a Bessacarr, the dealer should be able to sort them out.


----------



## claypigeon

*bessacar*

Hi all i have a 425 as yet no problems onlyhad it 5 months so plenty of time for the niggles to start Dave


----------



## Jeffus

Mornin' all, I have a new E795 again, like claypigeon only had it five months. The only problems so far, a small water drip from under the kitchen sink outlet (took ten minutes to fix with the help of a tube of silicone) and I can't get the fresh water filler (outside) to lock. Anyone else have that problem? I think they must have changed the charger unit fan setup as ours is very quite even when using it with the water heater on. Apart from that the van as far as I am aware is perfect. Very pleased with quality and build. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## claypigeon

*bessacar*

Hi Jeffus yes i too have had trouble with the fresh water inlet lock i persevered and now it works (please dont ask how i done it ) 

Dave


----------



## 88735

I have a Swift and my water cap doesn't lock,
must be a faulty batch bought my m/h march
2004.
No other problems and will have that fixed by
dealer in February.


----------



## Jeffus

*Re: bessacar*



claypigeon said:


> Hi Jeffus yes i too have had trouble with the fresh water inlet lock i persevered and now it works (please dont ask how i done it )


Hi Dave, it's a pity you can't remember how you fixed it. You say you persevered, did you get a replacement. I've had two now and the second one has just failed over Christmas.

Bauldy, I'll be interested to see how you get on in Feb. It worries me that our fresh water could be contaminated (willfully) forget about gas attacks, if they put something in your water supply that would be as nasty.

Cheers, Jeffus


----------



## claypigeon

*bessacar*

Hi Jeffus no i didn't get a replacement i just kept on trying to lock it and lo and behold after about 30 minutes i managed to lock it BUT who knows what will happen when i next use it.

Dave


----------



## chrisgog

Hi Claypidgeon.
We had a faulty water cap that spun around but didn't lock. No problem as our dealer ordered us another. We now have 2 different keys for everything now though. Ours was registered 2003 Sept and is a 435 model


----------



## 89498

*The water inlet cap*

Hi all. How bizarre!!!! I have just bought a E765 (2001) got rid of the Elddis but the only problem is the water inlet does not lock. Until reading the posts i thought it was me or i was missing a key. I'm not going to lose too much sleep over it as we never drink "from the vehicle" and tend to buy water or take it with us, so the security is very low risk. We also only use a garden hose to fill so the water tastes orrible anyway. You've all just saved me time trying to fix it.
Andy
WOW theres a spellchecker aswell!!!!![/quote]


----------



## 89057

My water cap lock did'nt work, but has now come good all on it's own 8O 

I had got used to it not working though, so now I forget to take the key every time I fill up & end up going back for it :roll:


----------



## Anonymous

*bessacar faults*

hi i have a swift motorhome and have the same problem with the water cap we are on the second one in three years


----------



## 89364

*Bessacar Faults*

Hi All . I have a 6 month old Eldiss Autoquest. i'm on my second water cap and that does'nt lock. John.


----------



## 88752

All,

What is with the locks on the water cap. Have new 445, this month, and guess what......


----------



## 89122

Hi I have the same problem with my Rapido, I think the same manufacturer makes them for all motorhomes. 
Eddie


----------

